# Euro rep any good? Any alternatives?



## madzombieguy (Jul 27, 2007)

I bought a brand new Euro rep 100 watt bulb about 4 weeks ago, and it's dead already! It's supposed to have a lifespan of around 2000 hours. I've been using it around 10-12 hours a day.

Anyone know if this is common, or if there are alternative bulbs to recommend?


----------



## petman99 (Aug 22, 2010)

madzombieguy said:


> I bought a brand new Euro rep 100 watt bulb about 4 weeks ago, and it's dead already! It's supposed to have a lifespan of around 2000 hours. I've been using it around 10-12 hours a day.
> 
> Anyone know if this is common, or if there are alternative bulbs to recommend?


This is quite common with bulbs of all makes we have gone over to using Arcadia Halogen bulbs in our reptile centre as last much longer and much better heat source and still be on a stat as well.

Hope this helps


----------



## Arcadiajohn (Jan 30, 2011)

Hi,

An incandescent lamp works by passing current through a filament. This produces heat and light.

Look at a lamp, you will see this very fragile filament resting in a cradle. As these lamps heat to incredible temps weak spots will appear in the filament. Dimming stats that are constantly increasing and decreasing the power through the filaments simply wear through the filament and the lamp fails. The better quality the lamp the longer the filament will last. Euro-rep lamps are very good quality and will last longer than some supermarket style lamp.

The only way to be sure of a good life span is to use a non filament based lamp. The halogen heat spots use halogen gases with a halogen system to ignite. These lamps don't use a fragile system so will last a lot longer. They are also vastly more energy efficient, using about a third less electricity to produce the same temps.

If using a 100w tungsten a 50w halogen will do better job attaining the temp you want quicker also.

Good luck

John


----------



## madzombieguy (Jul 27, 2007)

Cheers guys.

I went and got a replacement bulb yesterday to tide me over till payday.
Tonight, it's blown...

I think it may just be from a problematic batch but I'm going to go back tomorrow and sort out another replacement.


----------



## peterf (Jul 27, 2007)

Hi Madzombieguy,
Sorry to hear that your bulbs are lasting such a short ammount of time and for 2 to fail this quickly I suspect it may be something else causing the failures.
Can you run by me your set up- what stat, make of holder and anything else that may be important.
Bulbs unfortunately don't last as long as we would like them to and most normal service bulbs are rated at a mean time to failure of 1000 hours. That means half will have failed by this time.
Using them in hot and often humid conditions often reduces this further.
So in ideal conditions- say running at 15 hours a day 50% of bulbs will have failed by thge 9th week of use.
If you PM me and let me know what the bulbs are I'll send you out some free of charge but in the mean time if you outline your setup on this thread I'll try and identify any possible causes.
Hope that helps!
Pete


----------



## catch and release (Jun 1, 2011)

peterf said:


> Hi Madzombieguy,
> Sorry to hear that your bulbs are lasting such a short ammount of time and for 2 to fail this quickly I suspect it may be something else causing the failures.
> Can you run by me your set up- what stat, make of holder and anything else that may be important.
> Bulbs unfortunately don't last as long as we would like them to and most normal service bulbs are rated at a mean time to failure of 1000 hours. That means half will have failed by this time.
> ...



And that's just the reason I will always be loyal Habistat customer.


catch and release


----------



## peterf (Jul 27, 2007)

catch and release said:


> And that's just the reason I will always be loyal Habistat customer.
> catch and release


Ta very much- it's appreciated.
Most people wont know but at Euro Rep/ Habistat we are reptile keepers first and formost. Myself and the other Director have kept reptiles since we were kids and this now ammounts to over 80 Years!
We never want anyone to be disappointed in any products we make and will always keep our customers happy whatever it takes!


----------



## madzombieguy (Jul 27, 2007)

Hi Peter,

I'm at work just now but will drop you a PM later with details of the setup i'm using, including model names/number.

Thank you very much for your response and kind offer of free bulbs, it's much appreciated!
I'm never usually this skint, but i'm sure you can imagine my cause for concern when the light blew last night and my Chameleon had no heat source!


----------



## peterf (Jul 27, 2007)

No probs. I'll check first thing so that I can them in the post tomorrow for you.


----------



## peterf (Jul 27, 2007)

Hope you received your replacements free of charge in the post the next day. 
Haven't heard anything from you!
Best regards
Pete


----------



## corny girl (Aug 30, 2009)

catch and release said:


> And that's just the reason I will always be loyal Habistat customer.
> 
> 
> catch and release



Same here :no1:. The only problem i have ever had with a Habistat thermostat was when one decided to go bang at 2.00am one morning :gasp:. I just pulled the plug out & in the morning put a spare stat on & took the old one back to the shop (it was only approx 3-4 months old) & they gave me a replacement one :2thumb:. I have all Habistat mats & stats & wouldn't use any others :2thumb:. I know if i do ever have any problems i can PM Peter & he'd get it sorted for me, this is what i like about Eurorep/Habistat, the customer care is top class :no1:.


----------



## chris_wade (May 23, 2006)

my first stat (habistat) went wrong last week. posted it to eurorep and got it back, fixed within 48 hours. was amazed :O. even came with a lovely letter explaining what was wrong and with a personal phone number on. cant ask for better than that.


----------



## kaimarion (Dec 31, 2007)

petman99 said:


> This is quite common with bulbs of all makes we have gone over to using Arcadia Halogen bulbs in our reptile centre as last much longer and much better heat source and still be on a stat as well.
> 
> Hope this helps


We're also currently changing over our enclosures to the Halogen bulbs.
Good sturdy wee bulbs couldn't really fault them, at least I don't have to work about someone accidentally spraying them and having them shatter.


----------

